# Portugal Mojo`s



## bichu du matu (Jul 23, 2007)

:d Hi, Who Rides A Mojo In Portugal?


----------



## mjdm.abreu (Feb 11, 2008)

*Mojo in Portugal*



bichu du matu said:


> :d Hi, Who Rides A Mojo In Portugal?


Caros Bichu d Matu e Biclas

Junto-me a vocês neste forum pois tambem eu sou portador de uma Mojo nude carbon desde Junho de 2007, penso ter sido a primeira em Portugal já que o quadro foi adquirido directamente nos States. Sou de Guimarães e tambem aprecio muito os trilhos do Geres, a minha ultima aventura foi de 300kms pelo caminho francês de Santiago desde Astorga em 3 dias e tenho-vos a dizer que não tive qualquer problema com a bicla apesar da dureza de alguns dos trilhos da 1ª e 2ª etapas. Neste momento tenho um problema que me intriga e tem a ver com um ruido ao nivel do amortecedor traseiro(RP 23) que se nota muito aquando da absorção das irregularidades do terreno, apesar de já ter sido enviado para a BICIMAX para verificação e tendo sido trocados os casquilhos o ruido continua, este problema é comum nas vossas Mojo? Algumas dicas? 
1 abraço e parabens pela vossa escolha, é uma honra ser proprietario de uma IBIS.


----------



## bichu du matu (Jul 23, 2007)

Boas "mjdm.abreu", parabéns pela bike, o quadro é do melhor em todos os aspectos, o que eu reparei ao longo do ultimo ano é que por ser em carbono monocoque, a propagação de barulhos e ruidos provocados por pequenas pedras, paus, etc, ou pelo simples roçar dos cabos de mudanças é muito aumentado e isso incomoda um pouco, mais ainda, se não sabemos a origem ficamos um pouco assutados, porque pensamos logo que é alguma coisa partida ou casquilho estragado. há tambem alguns ruidos que têm origem na caixa (integrada) de dircção, por causa da humidade que vai sendo forçada a entrar devido à chuva (que não há maneira de se ir embora) e tambem derivada das lavagens. posto isto amigo lubrifica tudo, esquece o resto e dá-lhe com força. 
em junho talvêz vá andar para o gêrês o dia todo. manda-me oteu mail para podermos combinar qualquer coisa.
1 abr bichu du matu.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Can you speak english?

If so, the woman on Eurovision from Portugal was HOT.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*Mojo*

Outra Mojo em Portugal.
Há 6 meses que moro em Azeitão com a minha família e a minha Mojo (podes ve-la no foro da Ibis).
Ainda não conhozco muito da serra d'Arrabida mas vou ter tempo para a descoberta.
Como acho que percevistes pelo meu portunhol, sou espanhol (catalão).
Apenas uma pergunta: alguma loja de bicicletas recomendable em Lisboa ou Setúbal?

Reporter


----------

